# How To: Homemade Sponge Filter



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

So I know someone else put a thread up not long ago about a homemade sponge filter. I am sorry but this is the one I made and I wasnt too srue how to pm pictures so I thought the easiest thing to do would be to make a thread.. 

You will need:
- aquarium safe, pebbles/ gravel
- aquarium safe sponge/
- pvc piping
- water bottle (any size, depending on tank size)
- scissors
- spoon
- air pump
- airline tubing
- air stone

Procedure:
1. Cut the water bottle at the neck (it needs to be cut so that the top part can be put in side the bottle.
2. Cut some pvc piping to the desired length and place inside the cut top part of the water bottle.
3. Place the pvc/lid of the water bottle into the bottom half of the water bottle, have the pvc pipe so that it is only just missing the bottom of the bottle.
4. Using CLEAN gravel/ pebbles place into the bottom of the bottle, filled to your desirablility.
5. Cut some sponge and place onto of the gravel inside the water bottle.
6. Connect the air stone to one end of the air line tubing and place into the water bottle.
7. With the other end of the air line tubing attach to the air pump.
8. Place the filter into the water. You can now turn it on.
Good Luck!!


----------

